# Visiting Charlotte, NC--need some long rides



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

I am from NH and will be visiting Charlotte, NC for a week (March 5 to 11). I will have a ton of time to ride during the day. I am looking for some good 2, 3 and 4+ hour rides to do. Preferably quieter, rural-ish roads with hills; but that is not a must since I am used to traffic here in the densely populated northeast.

Are there any suggestions out there? The more detail you have the better or any good maps/cuesheets you can direct me to would be hugely appreciated. I will be staying in a hotel somewhere near the airport.

I have read some of the Charlotte threads and it sounds like traffic near the city and close suburbs is a nightmare, but if I am going 60+ miles, can I get out to a quieter area? Any epic climbing routes/roads that I should do? Good century route?

It's 20 degrees here with snow/ice on the ground so I am hoping to use that week to do a lot of miles without the NH winter temps!

Thanks in advance for any info you have!
WC


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

www.charlottecycling.com


----------



## blueridge (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello willco99: Acouple of options for Charlotte area rides. First call Bicycles South at 704 542-6379. those guys will give you some good rides in our area. Also Ultimate Bicycle can help you call 704 335-0323. They will also give you some good rides. You can also drive out providence Rd to Weddington road. That get's you out of town. Park in the church parking lot on the corner of Weddington and Providence Rd. Go down Weedington one block turn left goabout a mile take a right turn and you are out in the horse farm country. Have a good visit to our great city. Blueridge


willco99 said:


> I am from NH and will be visiting Charlotte, NC for a week (March 5 to 11). I will have a ton of time to ride during the day. I am looking for some good 2, 3 and 4+ hour rides to do. Preferably quieter, rural-ish roads with hills; but that is not a must since I am used to traffic here in the densely populated northeast.
> 
> Are there any suggestions out there? The more detail you have the better or any good maps/cuesheets you can direct me to would be hugely appreciated. I will be staying in a hotel somewhere near the airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Thanks....*

Thanks Blueridge!

I appreciate the welcome! I am really looking forward to spending some time in NC, I've heard it is beautiful country. I will call both shops before I head down there.

I may not have access to a car so it it possible to ride from the city to that area that you mentioned? I don't mind if it is a little ways away as long as I can avoid major highways

Thanks again, 
WC



blueridge said:


> Hello willco99: Acouple of options for Charlotte area rides. First call Bicycles South at 704 542-6379. those guys will give you some good rides in our area. Also Ultimate Bicycle can help you call 704 335-0323. They will also give you some good rides. You can also drive out providence Rd to Weddington road. That get's you out of town. Park in the church parking lot on the corner of Weddington and Providence Rd. Go down Weedington one block turn left goabout a mile take a right turn and you are out in the horse farm country. Have a good visit to our great city. Blueridge


----------



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Any other suggestions?*

I am heading down on Saturday, any other suggestions for rides?

Thanks!


----------



## blueridge (Feb 6, 2006)

*Response from Blueridge*



willco99 said:


> I am heading down on Saturday, any other suggestions for rides?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Willco99: You are going to miss the great warm weather the rest of this week, high 60's low 70's but turning cool on Saturday back in the 50's better than your location most likely! Don't have any more suggestions if you contacted the bike shops I gave you you shoud be in good shape. Did I give you Bicycles South # it's 704 542-6379. Matt Britz is the owner. This is one of the better bike shops in town. Have a good trip. Blueridge.


----------



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*great time*

I had a great week in NC. Rode to Lancaster SC one day and got in on a great group ride with Jim and some folks from Bicycles South out to some nice country.

Thanks blueridge for all the information. Charlotte is a great city.

wc


----------

